

Offshore programming idea: floating luxury hotel for developers 3 miles off US coast? - 1gor
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2005/04/25/a_plan_to_offshore____just_3_miles_out/

======
kqr2
<http://www.sea-code.com/>

It looks like they haven't updated their website since 2005.

~~~
noonespecial
Perhaps the "pringles cans pointed at hotels on shore" internet bandwidth plan
didn't work out so well.

------
herge
Yeah, this already exists. You might have heard of it, it's called Bermuda.

------
endtime
Sounds a bit like the plot of a Bond movie...a bad Bond movie, sure, but it
would have more plot than the last one.

I wonder how they would be able to afford 300 staff for 600 programmers? I
know they'd be cheap programmers, but still, add on an extra half a salary (of
a chef or cleaner or whatever), plus food costs, making sure the boat doesn't
sink etc...it seems like it would end up costing quite a lot.

~~~
kneath
I imagine it's a few fold...

1\. They're not bound by any US minimum wage laws, so any wages will work. I
expect most of the staff would be people willing to work for food, anything
above that is a bonus.

2\. They'll be able to pay their workers less since they're taking care of
food & housing & health care.

3\. Most offices have a lot of overhead... rent, insurance, janitors, etc.

At the end of the day, I think 300 staff being paid barely livable wages would
be a small fraction of the cost. The bigger problem I think would be
convincing clients this boat operation was a better deal (and not made up).

~~~
eru
Why do you assume that minimum wage laws are the only thing keeping wages up?

------
vaksel
doesn't the U.S. sovereignty extend to something like 100 miles into the
ocean?

And if you are going to float in an ocean...why U.S? Why not float in the
middle of Mediterranean?

~~~
lliiffee
So people who live in the US nearby (Bay area?) can visit easily.

